# Ram 2500 and 3500 SRW differences



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I've searched this quite a bit, but can't seem to find any straight answers. 

What is the difference between a New (17-18) Ram 2500 and 3500 SRW?

I've seen that only the 3500 comes with the Aisin tranmission instead of the regular 6-speed auto, increasing the hp and torque of the Cummins. I've also seen that the 3500 has a higher payload, but havn't found what the difference in the suspension is.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

The major difference is your insurance company. In New York a 3500 is automatically a commercial policy. Due to the GVWR of 10,000lbs. They(ram) do offer a 11k or 12k GVWR I can't remember which.. The suspension is stiffer on the 3500(I have the 3500 srw) the rear suspension has an extra helper leaf, and the front has stronger coil overs. They offer air suspension as an option on both, but due to salt and corrosion in NY I would say no thanks(unless you trade in or lease every 3 or 4 years). As you stated the biggest difference is the aisin transmission. That alone is worth it.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't care about the insurance, its a commercial business vehicle anyways. The stiffer suspension and aisin does sounds worth it to me as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GVWR on my 2500 is 10k...

Transmission is the reason I will never buy another RAM 2500. I still can't believe they're so stupid that I can only get a Cummings with a weaker transmission in a 2500 but can get a 6.4 with the Aisin in a 3500.

Blooming idiots...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

2500's have coils and a 5 link rear suspension while 3500 has leaf springs along with the air bag option.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

About 1000...


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

For what it's worth, Ram 2500's with the 6.4L gas and 6.7L CTD have a 10,000 lbs. GVWR. 

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NYH1 said:


> For what it's worth, Ram 2500's with the 6.4L gas and 6.7L CTD have a 10,000 lbs. GVWR.
> 
> NYH1.


I think I read that someplace...


----------

